# Hysteroscopic removal of products of conception via MyoSure REACH



## bwmsjctn1st@gmail.com (Jun 11, 2020)

Does anyone know the code for this?  Does Myosure use change anything?  I don't see any hysterscopic curettage code in the maternity section, can I use 58558 for retained POC?


----------



## SharonCollachi (Jun 11, 2020)

It appears that the use of Myosure versus another hysteroscope does not change the coding.

Not my area, and depending on whether we're talking about postpartum or a procedure after a miscarriage, or something else, but it looks like 59160 might be the code you're looking for, also perhaps 59870 or 59841.


----------



## csperoni (Jun 11, 2020)

Sharon is definitely pointing you in the right direction.  Myosure is simply a tool, and does not change the coding.  
58558 would not be correct here.  You most likely need something from the 59812-59857 codes, depending on exact history.  
59160 would be for retained placenta following delivery, but that does not seem like your situation.  
59870 is only if it is a molar pregnancy, which again does not seem like your situation. 

Hope that helps!


----------

